# Paver Base



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

what I install on all my jobs is 5-1/2" concrete base with 1-1/2 to 2" of sand or blue stone dust and then the pavers. i have also seen people going with a gravel and sand base which shoes all tire ruts after while.You did not say what type of base they where giving you. BOB


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Interlocking concrete pavers for a driveway shoild have a 6" to 8" compacted base (same as for good asphalt) and never a concrete base even if it is a street or airport taxiway, since no one with any experience would permit it unless all the other complicating measures were taken.

Use 1 " setting bed of concrete sand (not compacted) with no "dust" on the compacted base. Set the pavers, put in the edge retaraint, sprinkle sand and vibrate to level and create the interlock.

A concrete base can lead to very big problems and failures in the future. If you have ruts, you just did not do a good job of compacting or used the wrong base material.

Look at the ICPI site (icpi.org) site for notes and standards that are written with input from certified contractors. Othe methods are not recognized by decent installers and are for DIYers wanting to re-invent the wheel of backyard patch jobs.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> Interlocking concrete pavers for a driveway shoild have a 6" to 8" compacted base (same as for good asphalt) .


Does that mean if I remove the "asphalt" from the driveway, I can then put pavers on it directly... as they must already have the base properly set up.... thinking about doing that...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

KUIPORNG -

The base under asphalt can be used, but it must be compacted with the finished surface parallel to the top of the paver surface, with a uniform 1" sand setting bed provided for paver installation. Irregularities must be removed.

Asphalt is impermeable to moisture and creates the same problem as when interlocking pavers are laid over concrete. The water cannot drain into the base naturally, so it must either accumulate under the pavers unless it can escape laterally fast enough. This water causes the pavers to "float" and not carry the surface load to the base below.

If impermeable surfaces are used under pavers (such as atriums and over garages) they must be designed as a working system. In this case, special subsurface drainage systems are normally used for these high cost applications.

That is why a proper paver installation should act as a system.

Amateur ideas and gimmicks may work for patios, but when you get to driveway and street loadings, you must do it according to ICPI requirements.

Dick


----------

